# New Meguiars Products for 2020



## drivedetailed (Jun 18, 2018)

Some Interesting New Megs Products announced at SEMA this week for 2020.
Will be looking forward to trying out some of these when released

More detail *https://drivedetailed.com/new-meguiars-products/*

But at a very top level they are releasing :
Meguiar's M27 PRO Hybrid Ceramic Sealant
Meguiar's Detailer RTU - Non-Acid Wheel & Tire Cleaner
Meguiar's M788 Deep Crystal Ceramic Coating Kit
Meguiar's Detailer RTU - Hyper Dressing
Meguiar's M799 PRO Hybrid Ceramic Bead Booster
Meguiar's Detailer RTU - Iron Removing Spray "Clay"
Meguiar's Hybrid Ceramic Detailer
Meguiar's M122 Surface Prep
Meguiar's Ultimate Quik Wax - Upgrades
Meguiar's MT103 Sunlight 3+
Meguiar's Hybrid Ceramic Quik Clay Kit
Meguiar's Ultimate Quik Detailer - Upgrades
Meguiar's Ultimate Leather Detailer
Meguiar's Detailer RTU - Citrus Power Cleaner Plus

Will be interesting to see how both the M27 PRO Hybrid Ceramic Sealant and the M788 Deep Crystal Ceramic Coating Kit perform


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Looks good some interesting stuff let us know how you get on with it


----------

